# Small mechanical siren



## EMT007 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to spec out a new Type III ambulance for my company, and I really want an electro-mechanical siren mounted on the bumper as an addition to the electric siren. The problem I'm running into is that there don't seem to be many electro-mechanical sirens that are small enough to be mounted on the bumper of a Ford E-series or the equivalent Chevy chasis.

The only one I know of is the Timberwolf, which LAFD uses on their rescues - however, I've been told that they have a near 100% failure/repair rate.

I've already asked Wheeled Coach, and have been told that there simply isn't enough room for a Super Chief or Q2b (I know, I know - long shot, but I figured I'd ask B))

Does anyone know of any other electro-mechanical sirens that are small enough to be mounted on the standard Type III ambulance?

Thanks!
(x-posted to firehouse.com)


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 27, 2007)

May I ask why? Q2 are out of date, too loud for small cab/interior without possible damage to hearing. I presume you will be offer hearing devices such as head sets to prevent hearing damage or you can expect some litigation.  

Personally, never liked them but I have not seen or heard of anyone with Q2 except on engine due to electrical drainage and again the extreme loudness can be directed away from the cab. 

R/r 911


----------



## EMT007 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well the main reason is that they are loud, and the sound waves penetrate better and to a further distance than electric sirens. It is mainly as a supplement to the electric siren, for intersection clearing, etc. We currently use airhorns in a hi-lo setup for that purpose, but they don't work all that well and we wanted to try something else.

And yes, we will likely be adding headsets for both front seats.


----------



## Jon (Jan 1, 2008)

I think the LAFD siren is the Timberwolf siren - http://www.timberwolfsirens.com/sirenInfo.htm

If you are looking for different sound patterns look into the Rumbler pattern from Federal Signal - http://www.ilfireandpoliceequip.com/rumbler_siren.htm


----------

